# Razing Decoys



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How many times do we simply walk away from the decoy at the end of a bite session and say nothing. What a great way to destroy someone who has just busted their rear to help make you and your dog look good. I make it a practice of thanking my decoy, Andy Larrimore, at the end of each bite session. "Thank you." It only takes a second and the rewards it brings are countless!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

We say thank you and give our helper, Eric Collins, gas money, and the TD usually buys him lunch after training is over.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Excellent point. 

And how many times does everyone start packing up before the decoys get a chance to work their dogs?

And how hard is it to ask them if they want a bottle of water?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Betty,
Excellent point. How many times when the decoy is working dogs and the group is ready to go do you help pick up gear? To me the members should get it out and put it away. The decoy is the K9 sparring partner for the club and is working 24/7, no easy job. At the end of the day most are spent! It will be interesting to see how this thread pans out...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

And how about some hugs from the cute female club members???? And how about some assistance in the showe...... ok nevermind. That one might be pushing it 

Although I have to admit, the people who's dogs I worked, well, about 95% of them, were always appreciative of my hard work. It would be nice if people didn't steal my chair the second I got up though


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> It would be nice if people didn't steal my chair the second I got up though


Put Lyka on it.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Object guard!


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> And how about some hugs from the cute female club members???? And how about some assistance in the showe...... ok nevermind. That one might be pushing it
> 
> Although I have to admit, the people who's dogs I worked, well, about 95% of them, were always appreciative of my hard work. It would be nice if people didn't steal my chair the second I got up though


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

No keep going Mike! It's rough work and our bodies get beat up, especially us suit guys. Working puppies is exhuasting work. The cuties need to take care of the decoys. I'm with ya

Bryan


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I can say that I have always appreciated and said thank you anytime anyone has worked any of my dogs. I don't have a problem buying, fetching or even pouring the water into the decoy/helpers mouth:-D I've always at least paid for gas, equipment ie., bite suits, tugs, sleeves for the decoy to use on my dog...... as well as theirs and others......and given new or fairly new equipment for the helper to keep as their own. I bring the equipment and put it away. I've been on the other side of the coin where I paid one "decoy" a few hundred dollars in advance to work my dogs.......they were not worked and I am still waiting for the money to be returned.....I know Steve, the check is in the mail as promised#-o I'd have no problem throwing in some bucks, so that the decoy could receive a body massage, as there are more then a few massage parlors around here thanks to the bases, after every protection session either:mrgreen: *Good, reliable, dependable etc* training decoys/helpers are to few and far between around these parts.......gotta treat em like gold:wink:


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

(Note to self--start bringing extra chair to training for decoy to sit on)


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Betty and Lacey, don't forget the hugs!!! That seems to be an important aspect of appreciation.


----------



## brian ward (Oct 25, 2007)

you know.. me just getting back into the game... i'd say the knowledge learned through people letting us come out and catch their dogs is more then enough reward.... but i do like cash


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Our TD is also our decoy/helper. There is a hardcore group at our club that always goes out to eat after training. Saying "Thank you" is a part of training here. We know why our dogs are where they are in training, and who is responsible. Even the not so hard core rarely leave early and everyone helps load equiptment at the end.
I do my very best to hug ALL the ladies at club, as often as possible! :grin: :grin:


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in Bob's club and I agree, we all try to take care of our decoy; one year for christmas we got him a gift certificate to his Chiropractor :grin: and any time one of us ladies heads up to Quick Trip for a drink we offer to bring him back a water or a soda.


----------

